
50 years of Batman on film: how has his physique changed? - electic
http://www.economist.com/blogs/prospero/2016/03/shape-shifter?fsrc=scn%2Ftw%2Fte%2Fbl%2Fed%2Fshapeshifter50yearsofbatmanonfilmhowhashisphysiquechanged
======
ConceptJunkie
Batman's been on film for 70 years. Why does no one seem to know this?

There was a 15-part Batman serial back in the 40s. There may have been others
as well.

